# Maven und SVN



## MQue (1. Dez 2009)

Hab bis jetzt nur kurz mit Maven gearbeitet, daher diese (wahrscheinlich) einfache Frage
Wie hängt eingentlich Maven mit SVN zusammen, nutzt Maven SVN oder hat Maven. Maven nutzt ja ein Repository -> setzt das auf SVN auf oder sind das 2 verschiedenen Technologieen?


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2009)

> Hab bis jetzt nur kurz mit Maven gearbeitet, daher diese (wahrscheinlich) einfache Frage


Dann arbeite dich mal weiter ein 

Das Maven Repository ist ein sog. "Artifact" Repository, darin sind keine Sourcen wie in SVN (oder jedem anderen SCM) sondern fertige Produkte, sog. Artifakte (Jars, Wars, Ears, Bundles, etc. pp.).


----------

